# T-quoter problem with Windows Vista



## SLeach (Oct 7, 2008)

I just bought a Dell with Windows Vista and I downloaded the T-quoter trial and installed it, but there is an error that has to do with the msjet40.dll I have searched tech forums and cant find any answers. Thought maybe someone here might have ran into the same problem. Thanks, Scott


----------



## jbird123 (Aug 11, 2008)

Whats the error, what does it say? Cant really help you without knowing that.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

how new is your computer? have you done all the updates?


----------



## BoniJW (Mar 8, 2008)

My PC has Vista and I too tried TQuoter and got errors every time I started it. Try it a second time and it usually comes up. I think TQuoter has a bug using Vista software. But then Vista is known to not work with a lot of stuff.


----------



## jbird123 (Aug 11, 2008)

But what is the error? Cannot find the file, cannot load the file, what does it say??


----------



## BoniJW (Mar 8, 2008)

jbird123 said:


> But what is the error? Cannot find the file, cannot load the file, what does it say??


Unfortunately my trial period ended and I haven't had a chance to try it again. It was something like cannot find the file but I was able to kick it off again and it started. they are nice over there - just email them the error and tell them the sequence you went through before it showed up. Like - started TQuoter and immediately this error came up. Nothing else was running, etc. that kind of stuff.
Good luck


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Jet is Microsoft Access's ODBC driver, could be a problem with not having Microsoft Office installed, or simply MS just outdated the old driver. Microsoft has it available for download at: How to obtain the latest service pack for the Microsoft Jet 4.0 Database Engine


----------



## SLeach (Oct 7, 2008)

I talked with Microsoft only for them to know nothing but to just send me to Dell. I then let Dell connect to my computer and still no answer. After lots of research and talking back with T-quoter I found that it was all because I bought a Vista 64-bit OS. I needed the Vista 32-bit OS. yea, threw me for a loop too. Vista 64-bit has lots of problems with 32-bit programs, I think especially with ones that involve large data bases because the 64-bit OS doesn't use the msjet40 and the MDAC has issues. I'm not sure, I just found out I need a new computer because I also had problems with my brand new Graphtec GE5000 vinyl plotter driver installing and it also said compatible with Vista. So I take the Dell back to Best Buy and they let us exchange it. Well we looked on tags and most had Vista 64-bit OS or just Vista but never wrttien 32-bit. So after waiting 5 minutres to ask someone fore more information, between 3 Best Buy employees and none of them even acknowledged us enough to say be with you in a minute, we just went to front and got our money back. We then went to Circuit City and they looked on their system and didn't have 1 computer in stock that wasn't ran with Vista 64-bit OS. Luckily Office Depot had an Acer with Vista 32-bit and they gave us a better deal than Best Buy and treated us great. Now everything works like a charm, no problems with installation of any software or hardware. So....moral of the story is Microsoft sucks. There is no more XP unless you get a computer built somewhre and looks like Vista 32-bit is headed that way. But I do believe all the parties should be more specific about their products. Beware even if it says Vista compatible, there is more to it than that apparently.


----------

